# small maltese?



## tara one (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi everyone! I have a 4 month year old maltese and I was wondering do yall thing she might be 4 pounds or under full grown? Thanks!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She's four months now and weighs what? Some maltese grow
into their second year. It's really difficult to say anymore 
but usually you double the weight at 15 weeks. Sometimes
this is accurate. Sometimes not.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Ollie stopped growing at around 16ish weeks. Hasnt' grown since. In fact, he lost a bit after that and for the last several months has been around 8 1/2 lbs. At 16ish weeks he was over 9 lbs. He's almost 15 months old now. I don't think the "double the weight at 15 weeks" applies to us or else Ollie would have ended up at 18-20 lbs! But at the rate he was going when he first came home with us I thought he would be huge. 

My opinion is that there is no telling unless you have tracked the genetics pretty precisely for a while back. And even then there is fluctuation.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> She's four months now and weighs what? Some maltese grow
> into their second year. It's really difficult to say anymore
> but usually you double the weight at 15 weeks. Sometimes
> this is accurate. Sometimes not.[/B]


So very true....Sassy gained a whole pound between her 1st and 2nd birthday.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I would pose the question to your breeder as they would know how their lines mature. I can say, however, that even that is not fool proof. Our breeder said our pup would be bewteen 5 to 6 lbs. and she turned out to be 4.4lbs.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I think it varies depending on genetics personally. Koko was 3lbs at 5 months and is now 5lbs at 16 months. We were told he would be between 4 and 4½lbs so if it were possible to predict their final weight I am sure our breeder was slightly off, but not really by very much


----------



## giselle79 (Aug 8, 2007)

I was told that Maxi would be 5 pounds, he was already 4 at 4 months, and now at almost 8 he's between 5 and 5 and a half, depending if I take his weight after or before pooping (sorry, it might seem gross but I've noticed a huge difference in weight depending on that and feeding).
I'm starting to think he might even get to the 8 pounds but it doesn't matter as long as he gets to that healthy and fit, not 8 pounds because of being fat.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Coco has been 4 lbs since she turned a year old. She'll be a 2 in February. I took her to the vet yesterday, and she's now 4 1/2 pounds. So, she's gained a half of pound since her first birthday. It's hard to say what your puppy will be, especially since we have no idea how much she weighs right now. :biggrin:


----------



## Janrea (Jan 5, 2008)

she doesn't belong to me but.....here she is:


----------



## Janrea (Jan 5, 2008)

she doesn't belong to me but.....here she is:









she's really small isn't she?oh!!!and this:
http://www.heavenlymaltese.com/photos/maltese_verytiny.jpg

tiniest maltese ever!!!


----------



## Janrea (Jan 5, 2008)

she doesn't belong to me but.....here she is:









she's really small isn't she?oh!!!and this:








tiniest maltese ever!!!


----------



## Janrea (Jan 5, 2008)

she doesn't belong to me but.....here she is:









she's really small isn't she?oh!!!and this:








tiniest maltese ever!!!


----------



## Janrea (Jan 5, 2008)

she doesn't belong to me but.....here she is:









she's really small isn't she?oh!!!and this:








tiniest maltese ever!!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

OK, yeah, she's cute, and small, but these things dont appeal to me. I prefer healthy.

Did you have a PC issue? or did you intentionally post this 5 times?


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

> OK, yeah, she's cute, and small, but these things dont appeal to me. I prefer healthy.
> 
> Did you have a PC issue? or did you intentionally post this 5 times?[/B]



I agree Jacqui


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=499115
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She has done it in every post she has answered so far - also adding photo's that aren't hers to posts :shocked:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

i agree with brit, i heard/read you double their weight at around 15 weeks. I noticed some babies just stay small and some just grow. But I think they would stop growing after their 2nd year.

* i think Janrea is having problems posting, maybe she is on a bad connection.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Did you have a PC issue? or did you intentionally post this 5 times?[/B]



:smrofl: :smrofl: and I thought that something was wrong with my PC...

until I saw the timings of each reply post


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

If you're considering purchasing this tiny pup I'd run for the hills. While some tinies can be healthy many have health problems. If I bought one that size it would be from a reputable breeder who stands behind her puppies not from an Internet site that compares the puppy's size to a pop can.

JMO.

Cathy A


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

My first baby weighed 6 pounds for two years then grew to 8, which is pretty much were he was for the rest if his life. He was NOT over weight, so i agree, you never know. My puppy weighs 3.10 yesterday on our postal scale, he's 15 weeks. I'm hoping he gets to over six. Higher end of the standard. My husband is 6'3" I don't want him to step on him...LOL. His mom weighs 6 his dad weighs 4, so who knows. Breeder says 5-6. We'll see.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

I'd have to agree with the above I'd be wary of the "tiniest maltese ever" as something may be wrong there with the lack of growth. You have not mentioned what your puppy weighs at 12 weeks so we have no way of estimating her growth. Some of these internet breeders underfeed the dog purposefully and then when you get them and they start eating a normal puppy amount- suddenly they are not so tiny anymore. As far as I am concerned this is a good thing. 

I have two maltese one is 5 pounds even and one is 4 and a half pounds even. I had to increased Shiloh's food intake because he looked sickly at 4 pounds. The average maltese will be and should be over 4 pounds unless they have very tiny bone structure and are super compact. 4-5 pounds is a very small indeed and I would not be aiming for anything smaller as that is what the maltese standard recommends as the smallest in the standard. Super tiny means super fragile and has a whole myriad of potential health risks unless it comes from a reputable breeder and even then there are no guarantees.


----------

